# Dog does not respond to treat training



## Rendar1970 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 4 month old rescue dog who I am attempting to train. The biggest problem so far is getting the dog to respond at all, since I cannot find any treats he will respond for.

The dog is not skiddish, so im sure its not an issue of him being afraid. Hes very mellow yet can get hyper like a puppy.

I have tried dog treats, pupperoni, cheese, real meat, hotdogs, chicken, spam. You name it. This dog could just care less.

For instance when conditioning him to the clicker, i have to have my hand out for 2-3 minutes before he comes to get the treat, and most of the time he just licks its once and leaves. and he doesnt leave quick as if hes afraid, he just licks it looks at me as if to say "seriously?" and walks away casually.

I have tried other methods such as toys but the same reaction, just complete stoicism. 

Anyone have any suggestions? Someone told me just to use positive voice and touch reward, but I cant really "praise" the dog into a sit.

Any help would be huge.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Some dogs are very reluctant to accept food. I would start by not putting any pressure on to perform at all.....just accept treats. Start walking and drop treats as you go. Don't look at him, don't talk to him....just walk away casually. See if he'll scoop up the treats and follow you to get more of them. 

Build that relationship first and then start raising the bar to actually earn those treats.
BTW, training goes much easier when the dog is hungry. You'll be amazed at how food motivated a dog can get after missing a meal or two.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

A dog that won't take ANY treats? He may not be "acting" frightened but it's very possible he has learned treats come with bad reactions..he's a rescue? He may have learned to not trust the offerings.
Stoicism, not interested in treats or toys...sounds like overwhelm to me. Can you get some pics for us to look at? I'd like to see his body language.
I agree with Tooney. Try hand feeding his meals, drop treats occasionally and give him time to adjust to you and his new home before attempting any training. Really. Give him some space. He may also be sensitive to social pressure. Have you tried sitting down on the ground and treating him? Not making eye contact? etc...


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Yup a dog generally only passes on good treats if they are either stuffed, or they are stressed out and afraid or overwhelmed.

I could just be you need to have more patience and keep just trying to get him to take treats, maybe not feed him for the day until after you do.

You can work up from just getting him to take them, to praising whenever he takes one to associate praise with good things once he is enjoying the treats.

Grilled hamburger and chicken have always worked well for me. Much better than hot dogs and store treats.


----------



## Rendar1970 (Oct 8, 2009)

After 2 days of just sitting on the floor and getting him used to taking treats all is good in the world.

Hes even doing watch command, sit, and loose leash walking now.

Guess he just needed a little more reassurance im his friend.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad to hear this has helped. Trust must be earned and it goes both ways. 
Good luck!


----------



## Rendar1970 (Oct 8, 2009)

Training is going great and were forming a good strong bond.

Now to just figure out what the little guy is. He was surrendered to a vet, and was barely kept alive, had so many ticks and medical problems they vet wasnt sure he was save-able. The only info they got from the lady was that he is supposedly "pure breed Australian Shepard". 

I dont see Aussie in him. My Guess would just be some kinda mixed breed with Spaniel. But I have no idea. Any guesses?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I"m glad to hear things are going well. He looks like he could be part aussie to me. Oh and it's Australian ShepHERD, not shepard (sorry it's a peeve for me..lol)

The pics are interesting..see the closed mouth and the "not making eye contact" with the camera? All signs of slight discomfort. I look forward to seeing some happy pics when the day comes!


----------

